# M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010



## stefanwitteborg (7. August 2009)

:l
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*ES GEHT LOS! DIE STEINBEISSERJAGD!!!*

Da in den vergangenen Jahren, so wie Per mir berichtete, Anfang Mai die beste Zeit für Massen an Steinbeissern ist habe ich uns den o.g. Termin gesichert! Wir werden wieder mit 10 Leuten, eventl. 11 zu einer 2-Tagestour in See stechen. Geangelt wird bis max . 80 Meter, also easy going!!!

Also wer will mit!

1. Stefan Witteborg
2. Noworkteam
3. bender
4. Gerihecht
5. Bootsmann HH
6. Livio 
7. BSZOCHER 
8. Schwedenfahrer ( reserviert)
9. Sputnik (reserviert)
10. Willi (reserviert)


Da der Kahn schon voll ist versuche ich noch einen oder 2 von Per´s eigenen Terminen zu bekommen!

Also wer noch Intresse hat, ruhig melden!


Und so sehen die Gesellen aus...dunkel dunkel dunkel


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> *ES GEHT LOS! DIE STEINBEISSERJAGD!!!*
> 
> Da in den vergangenen Jahren, so wie Per mir berichtete Anfang Mai die beste Zeit für Massen an Steinbeissern ist habe ich uns den o.g. Termin gesichert! Wir werden wieder mit 10 Leuten, eventl. 11 zu einer 2-Tagestour in See stechen. Geangelt wird bis max . 80 Meter, also easy going!!!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Stefan,#h

würde gerne als "Nachrücker" für die erste Tour dabei sein.
Spätere Termine würden nicht passen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Stefan, Super das Du an mich gedacht hast, freue mich schon wieder rieseig drauf, aber was braucht man für Gerödel für die Steinbeißerchen !??

Und Elektro Multi ist auch nicht von nöten bei 80 m, oder werden wir auch noch tiefer Angeln ??

Was braucht man da für Haken & Schnüre ect.


----------



## Hechtpeter (7. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Interesse!!!!

Als Nachrücker wäre ich gerne dabei


LG

Peter


----------



## gerihecht (8. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

JA DA SIND WIR DABEI DAS IST PRIMA!!!! WIWA KOLONIA !!!
Stefan ich finde es super das du die Orga wieder übernehmen willst.
Natürlich sind wir beide Christian und Gerd mit dabei.
Peer wird sich sicher nach seinem Urlaub noch melden.
                                 Gruß Gerd.#6


----------



## noworkteam (10. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Na das wird ein prima Frühlingsfestival :vik:....

Gruß


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Sorry das ich euren Thread stören muß,
aber wo konnte man sich diese E-Multis leihen?
Irgendwie bin ich zu plemm plemm um was zu finden.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

...S&W Onlineshop...


----------



## Livio (12. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Mahlzeit Männers,

bitte die Orga darum das Wort "reserviert" bei mir zu streichen da ich teilnehmen werde. Opa`s Rute hat dann auch Ihren Winterschlaf hinter sich...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Aloha Stefan und an alle Jungs,

bin aus dem Urlaub zurück..... und .....RICHTIG......verrückt
mit EUCH den Kahn zu Entern..:m

Will sagen, ich bin dabei auf die Steini zu Fischen und das wieder mit dieser super Truppe.#6

Freu mich schon und Danke für die Reservierung nochmals.

Claus :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## BSZocher (15. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!

Ich bitte um Streichung des Wortes "reserviert"

Bin mit dabei..... :vik:

EASY GOING auf Steinbeisserchens....die wo in meiner Fangliste noch fehlen |rolleyes

Danke für die "EARLY-BIRD" Reservierung und auch jetzt schon für die Orga der Tour. Wenn irgendwie Bedarf an Hilfe ist, bitte melden.

Tolle Sache das und mit so vielen bekannten Gesichtern an Bord.... Freu mich RIESIG

@all: Hab in DK im Urlaub die FiskeAdvisen durchgelesen. Gab ein Foto von unserem Kapitän mit nem Hai..... und ein Däne hat sich 200km von der Küste mit seinem Gummiboot absetzen lassen von der Bodil. Der Jung hat schon Mal mit dem Gummiboot an der Bohrinsel geangelt.... da kriegen wir das schon auf die Kette mit dem FKK-Fischen und dem Fellmützenbesorgen :g


----------



## gerihecht (21. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Männers.
Ich habe bei ebay 2 super Ruten zum Naturköderangeln gesehen .Da ich sie selber fische und die Ruten wirklich super sind wollte ich darauf aufmerksam machen.
Die Ruten sind von North Westen  50lbs und 2,40m .#6
                                       Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (21. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Mensch Gerhard,

Immer auf der Suche...immer im Gedanken an die nächste Tour, Respekt#6..

Ich hatte mich ja schon von 12lbs bis 50lbs für die letzte Tour ausgerüstet,..,ich such jetzt noch 80lbs Rute und ne passende Rolle,..,aber das nicht für die Bodil-Touren...

Booh ich könnte auch schon am Sonntag mal hochfahren......

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (21. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Jan 
Ich könnte auch schon wieder.:vik:
Du kannst ja einmal unter Accurate Home suchen da gibt es tolle 80lbs Ruten und die passenden Rollen.
                                                 Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. August 2009)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Morgen Jan,

80lbs Ruten ????? Was hast Du denn vor???#c

Weih uns mal ein wo Du drauf los willst....#t ich besorge die Fellmützen.|sagnix

Zum Losfahren Jungs, ich ertappe mich des Öfteren beim Träumen von den Fischen die wir noch fangen wollen.

Lass es bald los gehen.:m

Grüssle Claus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

So der Termin rückt näher und ich bin auch wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht...die Frauen die Frauen...
Stimmt die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch?

Sprecht mit mir;-))|wavey:!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BSZocher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Ein gutes Neues Jahr wünsch ich :q

Termin ist reserviert somit bin ich dabei :vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

denkt drann die bodil heißt jetzt nele from  oder gibt es noch eine ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> denkt drann die bodil heißt jetzt nele from  oder gibt es noch eine ?



Fehlinformation!!!

Die alte Bodil heißt jetzt Lene From!

Und die neue Bodil heißt auch wieder Bodil...:q:q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fehlinformation!!!
> 
> Die alte Bodil heißt jetzt Lene From!
> 
> Und die neue Bodil heißt auch wieder Bodil...:q:q:q


 
ah da soll mal einer durchblicken #d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Genau so sieht es aus!
www.ms-bodil.dk


----------



## BSZocher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

??? hhhhääääää ???

Egal Hauptsache Planken untern Füssen.... :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fehlinformation!!!
> 
> Die alte Bodil heißt jetzt Lene From!
> 
> Und die neue Bodil heißt auch wieder Bodil...:q:q:q


 

deswegen ja auch die frage ob ne bodil gibt |uhoh:
vor allem sehen auf den hp's sehr gleich aus nur das die sogesehen neue bodil etwas kürzer als die alte bodil ist |uhoh:

seht zu das ihr nen paar schöne steinis fangt !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Servus all,

hoffe Ihr seid gut ins Neue Jahr gerutscht, also ich bin dabei, das steht, freue mich auch schon riesig drauf, auf :vähmmmmmmmmmm verkertes Pic  :vik: natürlich auf schöne Steinbeißer und was sonst noch so hoch kommt !!!


----------



## Livio (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> So der Termin rückt näher und ich bin auch wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht...die Frauen die Frauen...
> Stimmt die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch?
> Gruß Stefan


 
Moin Stefan,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Tja und das mit den Frauen ist so eine Sache für sich, aber ohne wäre es ja auch doof ...:q

Mein Name jedenfalls bleibt stehen, ich will endlich wieder los, noch dazu mit der neuen Bodil. 

Da fällt mir ein, am meisten freue ich mich auf den großen Wellnessbereich unter Deck, nach dem Fischen in die Sauna und danach eine schöne Ölmassage von der Brünetten vom Imbisstand, oder wir nehmen den großen Whirlpool oben auf dem Deck, ausgelegt für 6 Personen mit einer Temperatur von ca. 32°, dazu reicht man uns dann ein schönes kaltes Becks....

Ach nee wird dat schön...

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## gerihecht (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> So der Termin rückt näher und ich bin auch wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht...die Frauen die Frauen...
> Stimmt die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch?
> 
> Sprecht mit mir;-))|wavey:!!!
> ...


 Moin Stefan:vik:
 Gruß an alle 
 Ich hoffe das die Liste stimmt 
 Wir Christian Peer und Gerd sind bestimmt dabei. 
                                                    Gruß Gerd.


----------



## BSZocher (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Livio schrieb:


> ....
> oder wir nehmen den großen Whirlpool oben auf dem Deck, ausgelegt für 6 Personen mit einer Temperatur von ca. 32°, dazu reicht man uns dann ein schönes kaltes Becks....



... und schön nebenbei ein Fischlein vom Wrack wechzuppeln ...

:q


----------



## gerihecht (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Männer
Ich wollte schön langsam anfangen Montagen zu basteln.
Wie soll es bei der Tour eigentlich laufen?
 Wird es eine 2 Tage Steinbeissertour ? oder werden wir am zweiten Tag  die Dorsche ärgern? (natürlich auch fangen)
                                     Gruß Gerd.|wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Jo jetzt wird es langsam wieder etwas wärmer, was auch Zeit wurde, die Kälte geht mir jetzt schon langsam auf den Keks 

Mal an die Angelsüchtigen eine Frage |kopfkrat wie sieht es den mit den Montagen / Haken / Schnüren / Tiefen ect.
Was braucht man für die Steinbeißer, kann man da das gleiche benutzen, wie für Leng / Dorsch ect. den ich war noch nie auf Steinbeißerjagd, aber es kribbelt mir schon wieder ganz doll in den Fingern !!!!

Ich grüße die ganze Truppe


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Also wir werden 2 Tage Steinbeisser angeln...aber ein paar Versuche auf Dorsch können wir auch einschieben...werden eh an den selben Wracks sein!

Vörfacher, Haken eher kleiner wählen und sehr scharf sollten sie sein!

Vorfach wieder 1,0 mm...da auch Leng´s als Fang dabei sein werden!
Tiefe bis ca. 80 m!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Danke Stefan, und die Schnurstärke wie gehabt !?

Ich freue mich schon wieder riesig drauf, wird bestimmt wieder lustig mit Euch allen !!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Männers schön mal wieder von Euch zu lesen.

Werde auch langsam unruhig und dann noch dieser Schnee und Eis.Unglaublich dieses Jahr.|bigeyes

Man wird das ein wiedersehen mit den janzen kreks oder so.|kopfkrat

Grüssle CD


----------



## Ganescha (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo an alle Steinbeißies,

da hat Euch zuvor jemand gefragt, welches Material und welche Köder gebraucht werden. Habe mit Spannung die Seiten nach Antworten durchsucht - leider ohne Erfolg.

Schade, hätte mich auch sehr interessiert!

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr das Thema noch behandeln würdet. Also, mal ran Jungs, mit die Finger in die Tasten.

Danke!

Perti und schönen Sonntag

Martin


----------



## BSZocher (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Ganescha schrieb:


> ...
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr das Thema noch behandeln würdet. Also, mal ran Jungs, mit die Finger in die Tasten.
> ....




Schau mal hier....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=184569


----------



## Ganescha (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Danke,

die Sache hab ich ins Leben gerufen. Mal schauen, was noch kommt.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

http://galleri.ms-bodil.dk/#1.2

Hier seht Ihr die neue Bodil!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Nichts wie rauf auf den Kahn.......Sieht freundlicher aus.:q

Bis denne CD


----------



## Livio (2. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Boooooooooooah, `nen Klo mit Heizung, welch ein Luxus...

Aber wo kommt mein Whirlpool hin ???


----------



## BSZocher (2. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Livio schrieb:


> Boooooooooooah, `nen Klo mit Heizung, welch ein Luxus...
> 
> Aber wo kommt mein Whirlpool hin ???



Oben auf's Achterdeck.....rechts neben der Skylounge |wavey:


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Männers!
Ja, da is’er wieder… Hatte die letzten Monate viel um die Ohren. 
However – Grundstück erworben, Haus geplant und dann geit dat 
Schon bald los mit der Bauerei…
Die Kühlschränke sind leer, die Kinder hungern und mir fehlen die 
konstruktiven, lebensbejahendem Gespräche mit Euch!!!
Freue mich schon riesig – der Urlaub in diesem Jahr wird sich wohl 
auf unsere Ausfahrt(en) beschränken.
By the way – ab dem 03.04.2010 bis 10.03.2010 geht es noch nach
Hvide Sande. Ist jemand von Euch Jungs auch da?

Herzliche Grüße 

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (15. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> M...– ab dem 03.04.2010 bis 10.03.2010 .....
> Peer



Der Mann hat die Zeitmaschine erfunden....Urlaub rückwärts :q


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Der Mann hat die Zeitmaschine erfunden....Urlaub rückwärts :q



Nee, bin nur so aufgeregt... Hoffe, daß sich die noch legt, sonst tüddelt mir Krischan die Rolle wieder verkehrt herum an die Rute. Der arbeitet ja auch mit allen Tricks - damit er seine Ruhe hat. Egal - im Mai schlage ich zu!!! Habe schon viele, schöne Steine im Garten gesammelt. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn da keiner anbeißt- oder?!
Also - offiziell: vom 03.04.10 bis 10.04.10!!!

Grüße - Peer


----------



## noworkteam (16. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> ...
> Also - offiziell: vom 03.04.10 bis 10.04.10!!!...
> 
> Grüße - Peer


 

Moin Peer, 
Zeit und Geld sind vorhanden, wo kann ich denn nach einer Unterkunft nachfragen ??

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Bootsmann HH (16. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin Peer,
> Zeit und Geld sind vorhanden, wo kann ich denn nach einer Unterkunft nachfragen ??
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Mönsch - Zeit & Geld vorhanden - so habe ich früher meine Kontaktanzeigen formuliert... Aber heute - nichts!!! Von beiden habe ich nichts!!! (Das hat man davon, wenn das funktioniert mit den Kontaktanzeigen....)

Nee - wir haben zwei Häuser in der Nähe von HV. (Bjerresgard - oder so) Da waren wir in den letzten Jahren auch. Ist so eine Art Familientreffen. Wir (inkl. Kids) mit Schwiegereltern in einem Haus und Mutter, Bruder, Neffe etc. in dem anderen.

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kann ich also leider nicht gewährleisten. Als wir noch jung waren, haben wir uns immer eine Hütte auf den nahegelegenen Campingplätzen gebucht. Klein, sauber, funktional und günstig.

z.B.: http://www.hvidesandecamping.dk/de/hutten.htm

Muss jetzt noch zu einem Termin - melde mich später noch. Wäre doch schön, wenn da was geht...

LG

Peer


----------



## zanderman111 (16. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Schade, bin eine Woche vorher da. Muss unbedingt der alten Bodil nen Besuch abstatten:q:q. Und die neue werde ich mir auch anschauen und dann mit der Schwester fremdgehen:k


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Schön von dir zu lesen,Peer.

Kay, mit der Schwester???#d#d Du Lurch.:vik:


----------



## BSZocher (17. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Wir (meine Frau, Kinder und Hund) sind vom 28.3-10.4.2010 in der Nähe von Hanstholm......
Am 6.4.2010 bin ich mal kurz auf dem Riff mit MS Moelboen.. :vik:

....ansonsten sag wann es Kaffee gibt.....
...den Kuchen bringen wir dann mit......  |wavey:


----------



## Bootsmann HH (17. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir (meine Frau, Kinder und Hund) sind vom 28.3-10.4.2010 in der Nähe von Hanstholm......
> Am 6.4.2010 bin ich mal kurz auf dem Riff mit MS Moelboen.. :vik:
> 
> ...



Ja Moin...

Das ist ja schön - Kaffee gibt dat immer!!! Kuchen ist auch toll - erinnert mich aber immer so an "Sputnik". Hast Du auch Sachen für`n Forellenteich im Gepäck? Sollte der Herning schon da sein - ahbe ich eh keine Lust, den ganzen Tag Schlägereien an der Schleuse zu haben...
Ein schöner Nachmittag am See mit Kind und Kegel wäre doch auch nett - oder?!
Sende Dir später noch meine Handynummer - zwecks Verabredung...
Mönsch - wat habe ich bock auf DK!!!

LG

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (17. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Ja Moin...
> 
> Das ist ja schön - Kaffee gibt dat immer!!! Kuchen ist auch toll - erinnert mich aber immer so an x.....x   ....



Bei mir gibbet den mit Sahne 



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Sachen für`n Forellenteich im Gepäck?



Jetzt JA #6



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> ....
> Ein schöner Nachmittag am See mit Kind und Kegel wäre doch auch nett - oder?!
> Sende Dir später noch meine Handynummer - zwecks Verabredung...



Irgendwas bekommen wir schon auf die Kette... 



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> ....
> Mönsch - wat habe ich bock auf DK!!!
> LG
> Peer



Ebenssssoooooooollllaaannnggg ist auch nicht mehr :vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

@all: Wie sollen wir das in diesem Jahr mit der Bezahlung machen???

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Livio (1. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: Wie sollen wir das in diesem Jahr mit der Bezahlung machen???
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 

Moin Stefan,

da bin ich total flexibel, mach es am besten so wie es für Euch als Orga am besten passt und am wenigsten Aufwand für Dich macht. Ich kann gerne vorab Überweisen oder an Bord in bar übergeben, ist mir schnuppe...

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen frohe Ostern und dicke Eier #h

GlückAuf und BW Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Bringe die Kohle in bar mit Hoch.#6
Wenn es keine weiteren Umstände macht.

Grüssle CD


----------



## gerihecht (3. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Stefan .
Christian und mir ist es eigentlich egal.Ich kann überweisen oder Geld mitbringen.
Steht die Teilnehmerliste schon fest? 
 Wieviel Mann sind wir ?
                                   Ein frohes Osterfest Gerhard.#6


----------



## noworkteam (5. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: Wie sollen wir das in diesem Jahr mit der Bezahlung machen???
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 

Du bezahlst und wir angeln..das versteht jeder und es gibt keine Missverständnisse...

Ich sag schon mal DANKE|wavey:


----------



## bender (8. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Ihr Edelmänner!

Hoffe Ihr habt das Fest der bunten Eier und Hoppelhäschen gut überstanden...

Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus...!

Bald ist es ja endlich!!! wieder soweit, ne!

Wollt mich mal erkundigen wie nu die amtl. Teilnehmerliste aussieht... Alle noch im Boot?!

quote:

1. Stefan Witteborg
2. Noworkteam
3. bender
4. Gerihecht
5. Bootsmann HH
6. Livio (reserviert)
7. BSZOCHER (reserviert)
8. Schwedenfahrer ( reserviert)
9. Sputnik (reserviert)
10. Willi (reserviert)

unquote


Betreffs Zahlungmodalitäten würde ich vorschlagen, das wir wie bisher auch, die Kohle an Stefan überweisen (@Stefan, nat. nur mit Deiner Zustimmung).
Hat doch immer gut geklappt und Stefan kann dann mit dem Kontoauszug, bei den Mädels mal richtig auf dicke Hose machen... 

Ist so ja auch besser, da wir dadurch sicher wissen, wieviel mit an Bord sind und wie hoch der Tourpreis pro Nase ist.

Apropos Nase... hab meine mal mächtig in die Tacklebox gesteckt und rausgekommen ist dabei folgendes...:

- Nachläufer für Pilkermontage

- Doppelarmsystem 6/0 Haken, 0.90 mm Vorfach und schön ne Rassel übers Blei, dann könnte der Stoni-Samba auch schon los gehen... 

So, wenn nu Petrus, Neptun, Petri und der Jägermeister auf unserer Seite sind, könnte es für mich schon losgehen...!

Man bin ich heiß!!! (aufs Angeln nat.) 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (8. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Mensch crischan, mächtig guter Tütel den du da gebaut hast.#6#6

Bin auch schon ganz hippelig, freu mich schon euch Recken wieder zu sehen.

Grüssle an alle Fischers      |bla:  CD


----------



## BSZocher (10. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Grad aus DK zurück...
Schön war's gewesen leider zu kurz.
...grad an den letzten 2 Tagen kam der Hering...
..4 hab ich für Schwiegervater mitgebracht, denn mehr hab ich nicht gefangen.

Zur Tour:
Bin dabei.
Bezahlung ist mir auch egal. Wie die Orga das möchte.
Freu mich schon riesig.....
Fast kann man ja schon sagen:

Bis die Tage :m


----------



## noworkteam (12. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Stefan: Schreib uns doch mal bisschen zur Ausrüstung,..,nicht das ich Deine blanken Fangzähne wieder blitzeln sehe


----------



## Sputnik4711 (13. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Servus Leutz,
freu mich auch schon riesig Euch wieder alle zu sehen, und mit Euch Angeln zu dürfen !!!

Also zur Bezahlung hmmm |kopfkrat  ist mir Jacke wie Hose, überweise vorab, oder bringe es direkt mit, wie es halt gewünscht wird !!!

Stefan, wäre mal super von Dir, wennste mal die Adresse reinstellen würdest, wo wir uns dann genau treffen, das ich das mal checken kann, wo das ist !!!

Dann habe ich noch eine Bitte an Euch alle, könnte evtl. Hilfe gebrauchen, wenn ich da den Fisch meines lebens fange #c, hatte am 1. April eine Schulter OP, die natürlich ganz frisch ist, und die natürlich noch ein wenig schmerzen tut. Ich hoffe das die bis zum Anfang Mai, doch schon soweit verheilt ist, das ich die 1m Steinbeißer  nach oben bekomme !!!

Habe meinem Doc gesagt was brauche ich Physio Therapie, wenn ich Steinbeißer Angeln gehe, da habe ich doch Therapie genug für meinen rechten Flügel !!!  |kopfkrat

Also wir sehen uns, freue mich schon riesig auf Euch alle !!!

Und wenn ich Kuchen mit bringen soll, einfach sagen, was gewünscht wird !!!


----------



## Livio (14. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Bitte an Euch alle, könnte evtl. Hilfe gebrauchen, wenn ich da den Fisch meines lebens fange #c, hatte am 1. April eine Schulter OP, die natürlich ganz frisch ist, und die natürlich noch ein wenig schmerzen tut. Ich hoffe das die bis zum Anfang Mai, doch schon soweit verheilt ist, das ich die 1m Steinbeißer  nach oben bekomme !!!


 
Moin Ralf,
das klingt gar nicht gut...
Aus eigener mehrfacher Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen das Du auch nach 4 Wochen höchst wahrscheinlich Deine Schuler nicht belasten kannst, ganz davon zu schweigen wenn Du bei Seegang mit der lädierten Schulter "aneckst". Die meisten die ich kenne waren erst nach frühestens 6 Wochen wieder am Arbeitsplatz und auch nur deshalb da es "Schreibtischtäter" waren. Ne`Kiste Veltins konnten die auch nach 6 Wochen noch nicht tragen... 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wirklich nochmal darüber nachdenken und mit Deinem Arzt ehrlich sprechen. So eine OP und vorallem die Nachwirkungen sollte man auf keinen Fall auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## noworkteam (14. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Bitte an Euch alle, könnte evtl. Hilfe gebrauchen, wenn ich da den Fisch meines lebens fange #c, hatte am 1. April eine Schulter OP, die natürlich ganz frisch ist, und die natürlich noch ein wenig schmerzen tut. Ich hoffe das die bis zum Anfang Mai, doch schon soweit verheilt ist, das ich die 1m Steinbeißer  nach oben bekomme !!!!!


 
Das Problem ist ja nicht der Meter-Beisser, das Problem, welches nicht entstehen sollte, ist der Abgang bzw. Aufgang in die Kojen,..,von Seegang gehe ich erst garnicht....

Gute Besserung wird schon werden (irgendwie)


----------



## gerihecht (14. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Ralf
Nur die HARTEN kommen an Fisch.
Wir helfen dir die Kapitalen zu drillen.
Nimm doch eine E-Multi dann brauchst du nicht so viel kurbeln und kleinere Fische kannst du so auch hochziehen.
Bei starken Seegang kannst du ja auch sitzender angeln.
Kopf hoch und bis bald. Gerd :m


----------



## BSZocher (14. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Mein Fischpartner hat auf beiden Seiten eine OP gehabt. Jeweils die Gelenke "etwas auffrischen" |uhoh:
Belastung war nach ca. 6-8 Wochen stark eingeschränkt möglich und so richtig war das jeweils nach 4-5 Monaten erst wieder was.
Keine Ahnung was jetzt bei dir gemacht wurde, aber wenn die Schulter nicht 100% einsatzfähig ist ..... |uhoh:;+ ... einige können sich noch gut an "die" Rückfahrt erinnern... denk mal drüber nach. #h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hi, Leute,

erst einmal allen Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ist zwar eine Schulter OP gewesen, die ich am 1. April hatte, aber ich kann meine Schulter noch nicht 100 % tig belasten, aber 80 % gehen schon, schmerzt zwar bei manchen Bewegungen noch ein wenig, aber einen Alten Indianer bringt so schnell nix um !!! #d

Ich hatte so eine Art Verkalkung im Muskel, der mir entfernt wurde ( die Verkalkung wurde entfernt ) und im Gelenk wurde ein wenig Platz geschaffen, damit der Muskel nicht wieder am Gelenk reibt, den das verursachte die Schmerzen !!

Tja das hat man davon wenn man viel arbeitet und schwer heben muß, so hatte es mir mein Arzt gesagt, ich solle nicht mehr die nächsten Wochen so schwer heben, und ich solle meinen rechten Arm viel und überlegt bewegen und Physiotherapie |kopfkrat  hmmmmm da kommt das Angeln doch richtig gut, viel Bewegung................

Ey das wird schon, und wenn nicht dann schaue ich Euch einfach zu und erfreue mich an Euren Fängen, und egal was meine Schulter bis dahin macht das wird schon, aber ich will unbedingt wieder mit Euch allen raus, aufs Wasser und auch wenn  ich :vevtl. ein wenig eingeswchränkt bin  
aber ich denke das wird schon bis dahin, den Arbeiten tue ich ja auch schon wieder unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen !!!!


Wir sehen uns !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steffan die Adresse bräuchte ich mal, wo wir uns treffen, bzw wo der Hafen ist, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen


----------



## noworkteam (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin, 

hier sind die ersten Fangbilder von der neuen Bodil..

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Jan 
Super Bilder
Wir wollen endlich los !!!
Wo ist denn Stefan ? Ist der Kahn schon voll ?
Mann ist das alles spannend.
Hoffentlich bis bald.         Gruß Gerd#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

...hier ist Stefan...
...habe gerade viel um die Ohren, in der Firma und zuhause...
...so wie es aussieht sind wir 10 Leute!...

Wer noch jemanden weiss der Lust hat mitzukommen, gerne!

Zu der Tour: wer werden erst mal auf Steinbeisser und Leng angeln, denke so in Tiefen bis 60 m! Aber...die Steinbeisser mögen es gerne laut und werden dann auch erst aggresiv und packen nach allem was sich bewegt...Nest und Revierverteidigung...also die Gewichte nicht zu leicht wählen damit sie richtig Lärm am Wrack machen wenn sie auftreffen...

Haken und Vorfächer genau wie bei Lengangeln, halt nur nicht diese Riesendinger...

Rödeldraht sollte auch vorhanden sein um die Fischstücke vernünftig zu befestigen...

Der Rest wie gehabt...wir können gerne auch ein paar Stunden auf Dorsch angeln...aber die werden eh als Beifang mit hoch kommen...und da wo recht viele kommen kann man ja auch mal gezielt den Pilker schwingen...

Freu mich auch schon auf die frische Luft und näturlich auch Euch;-))

P.S.: Das mit dem Geld bringt am Besten jeder mit, soviel Vertrauen habe ich inzwischen in Euch, und wer nicht kommt und nicht zahlt der fährt beim nächsten Mal eben nicht mehr mit, gelle;-)))
Grüsse


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Maaaannnnn Jungs jetzt fahre ich erstmal zum üben für eine woche nach langeland, auch dorsch jagen.

Sind zwar kleiner aber ich muss mal wieder Seefische fangen.

Freue mich schon riesig auf Euch alle.#h


----------



## BSZocher (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Winke Winke zurück #h

Also angeln wir dieses Mal nicht so tief (150 -180m) SSSEEEHHHRRRR   angenehm :q

Geld in Euro oder Dänischen Kronen und wenn wieviel von jedem damit WIR ALLE |rolleyes das auch dann passend haben.....oder hat die neue Bodil einen EC-Automaten |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Wat EC-Automat auch.............nö wa|uhoh:

Und für Crischan ne Tüdelmaschine:q

Wie sieht das mit Peer aus? Biste dabei???

Gute Besserung Ralf du Hechtjäger


----------



## bender (15. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin die Herren!

Mönsch Stefan, da bist Du ja... hatte schon Sorge, dass Du Dich irgendwo ohne uns amüsierst... 

Danke auch für das kurze Update in Sachen "Schlachtplan"!

Das die Stonies auf Lärm abgehen, hab ich auch entsprechend auf dem Schirm... hatte schon überlegt ob ich da nicht den ausgedienten MP3 Player ans Vorfach tüddel.... schön die Rolling "Stones" mit Start Me Up 

@ Ralle: Kopf hoch mein Bester, werde zur Sicherheit ne zusätzliche Flasche Jägermeister in die "Bordapotheke" packen... Damit dopen wir Dich samt Schulter im Notfall auf Höchstleistung 

@ Claus: Wünsch Dir ne schöne Woche, mit dicken Fischen auf Langeland! Tüddelautomat hat was... besser noch n Bierdosenautomat, oder einen von denen mit "dänischer Fachliteratur" (Happy Time, oder wie die Heftchen heißen) 


Ach wat freu ik mir schon auf die Ausfahrt mit Euch, schön mal wieder Blödsinn schnacken...


----------



## BSZocher (16. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



bender schrieb:


> ... hatte schon überlegt ob ich da nicht den ausgedienten MP3 Player ans Vorfach tüddel.... schön die Rolling "Stones" mit *Start Me Up*




..wie ging das Lied noch weiter:

If you *start me up* if you start me up I'll never stop
.........
*You make a grown man cry*
.......
|rolleyes

Leute ich freu mich riesig....bald geht es los....
Die gute Laune-Truppe ist beisammen.
Wir machen die Leinen los.
Fahren raus, vorbei am Rocky Neck.
Grüßen den Sohn vom Leuchtturmwärter.....

Ach wie schön ist Panama....


----------



## noworkteam (16. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Für Christian, unseren Schmussi, habe ich noch was hübsches besorgen können...:l

Ich hoffe die Farbe ist die Richtige|supergri....ist aber nicht die mit der Latex-Ummantelung...

Gruß


----------



## bender (16. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Oh hau ha! :k

Tres chic, die Leine... passt 1A zu unseren "Sahnehering" Shirts... :m

Jan, damit hast Du Dich als vollvertiges Mitglied der illustren Sahnehering-Gang qualifiziert!



> ....ist aber nicht die mit der Latex-Ummantelung...


 
"Lack ist eh viel geiler" 

Hab auch schon ne schöne Requisite für süße Träume im Bordgepäck...|scardie:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Jungs bleiben wir 10 Fischers oder soll noch nach jemanden gefandet werden??

Hätte noch ein Anwärter, wenn gewünscht.

Tolle Schnur und dann diese Shirts von der Hamburggang.

Geht ja schon wieder gut los. Vieleicht noch ein Rosa Robbenfell.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Servus, Ihr Angelhungrigen, damit es Euch net so angweilig wird habe ich Euch hier mal einen Link aus dem Board reingetan. den ich gerade gefunden habe !!!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151073


Des ist richtig Goil, Dorschis / Lengs / Steinbeißerle, Fisch Big Brother Kamera, das nenn ich ja mal...............

Schönen Samstag noch, wir sehen uns freu mich schon riesig !!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

@schwedenfahrer: Frag mal Bitte noch deinen Kollegen, ein Platz ist noch frei

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Servus Steinbeißerangler :vik: jetzt ist es ja wieder bald soweit, werde mir jetzt noch ein paar Bleie bestellen, wenn jemand welche benötigt, kann ich günstig welche mit bestellen.

Hier mal die Preise :

500 g = 2,30 €
650 g = 2,80 €
850 g = 3,60 €

wenn ich vielleicht eine größere Menge bestelle, dann bekomme ich die Bleie evtl günstiger, also wenn welche benötigt werden, einfach eine PN an mich oder hier über den Tröt !
Werde die Bleie natürlich dann zum Fischen mit bringen !!!

Ich freue mich schon wie Lutzie hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!!


----------



## gerihecht (22. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallöchen Männers :k
Nachdem ich die Berichte von pinkfarbenen Schnüren und Shirts gelesen habe mache ich mir so langsam meine Gedanken ob ich in der Koje schlafen soll oder lieber am Deck.???#t
Habe eine Frage zu den Bleigewichten:die neue Bodil hat ja im Heck 4Plätze und seitlich 8 da wir ja alle in der Abdrift angeln könnte es bei zu unterschiedlichen Gewichten zu Problemen führen gerade für die Heck-Angler.
Wolle wir uns auf Bleie von 500g ;650g und 700g je nach Drift einigen?
Männer bitte alle zur Kirche gehen und für gutes Wetter und wenig Wind beten.
                          Hoffentlich bis bald Gerd


----------



## BSZocher (22. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> .....
> Wolle wir uns auf Bleie von 500g ;650g und 700g je nach Drift einigen?
> Männer bitte alle zur Kirche gehen und für gutes Wetter und wenig Wind beten.
> Hoffentlich bis bald Gerd



Moin!
Hab ich keine Probleme mit..... evtl. ein paar 850er in der Hinterhand halten #6

Hoffe auch, dass uns der Wettergott nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Na dann ist ist es ja jetzt fast schon soweit, wenn noch jemand Bleie benötigt, bis Dienstag Bescheid geben, denn dann muß ich meine Bestellung losschicken, da ich die nicht im Geschäft kaufen kann, den ich muß die mir auch schicken lassen, da der Bleiversand nicht hier bei mir in der Nähe von Frankfurt ist !!!!

@ Livio, deine Bleie sind mit bestellt kein Problem, werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei haben !!!

Ich freue mich Euch alle wieder zu sehen, und meinem rechten Flügel geht es jetzt auch schon von Tag zu Tag besser, ich denk das Angeln wird für meinen  rechten Arm auch gut tun, ansonsten mache ich halt eine kleine Pause !!!

Ich grüße alle die mit fahren !!!!!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Leutchen bin wieder heil zurück von Langeland.

Das mit den Bleigewichten ist ne gute Idee, bloß welche??

@Gerd, war heute morgen schon Beten.

Man wat freu ich mich........|wavey:

Grüssle an alle Fischers CD


----------



## BSZocher (25. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
...und warum gibt heute Windfinder für Sonntag 4,3m Wellen an????  |bigeyes
Ich hoffe nur um uns zu ärgern und die Spannung zu heben...kann ich aber auch gern drauf verzichten.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Jo Arne, ich auch.

Aber Gerd sagt ja wir sollen alle Beten, dann wird das wohl noch was.:m


----------



## BSZocher (25. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> ...Aber Gerd sagt ja wir sollen alle Beten, dann wird das wohl noch was.:m



...in Arbeit


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Männers

Übrigens:
Zum "Steinbeisser-Filetieren" gab es hier vor einiger Zeit einen
guten Tipp:

Teppichmesser einsetzen, wenn die Haut 
längs der Mittelgräte eingeschnitten wird !

Das spart dem Filetiermesser mindestens zwei Nachschärfungen pro Fisch...

Oh je muss ich da auch noch den Teppich mitbringen#q

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

*Ein Platz ist weiterhin frei,* der Kollege von Klaus will keine Fische fangen!

Windfinder legt jetzt sogar ne 5,5 m vor, mal sehen wie sich das Tief entwickelt! Hoffe das wird noch was, ich muss angeln!!!

Gruß


----------



## Livio (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Windfinder legt jetzt sogar ne 5,5 m vor, mal sehen wie sich das Tief entwickelt! Hoffe das wird noch was, ich muss angeln!!!
> 
> Gruß


 
Och Bitte Bitte nich soviel Wind, ich will auch immer beten. Zwar nicht gen Mekka sondern gen GE, aber hauptsache das wird was mit dem Fischen...
Und ich hab schon so schööööön gebastelt :g
... und heiß bin ich auf Euch, man Ihr könnt auf meinem Alabasterkörper die ersten Fischchen grillen... |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Dat kann wieder so eine Warten-bis-zur-letzten-Minute werden.

na das ist doch mal wieder supii...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Es wird etwas besser ....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Nabend Fischers, Windfinder sagt für Thyboron am Montag wellen von 1,7mtr. voraus oder habe ich eine falsche Stelle  eingegeben??

Ist ja wieder aufregend das warten:|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (27. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Nabend Fischers, Windfinder sagt für Thyboron am Montag wellen von 1,7mtr. voraus oder habe ich eine falsche Stelle eingegeben??
> 
> Ist ja wieder aufregend das warten:|kopfkrat


 
Ekofisk bringt heute morgen schlappe 1,5 Meter Tyra Ost sieht auch nicht schlechter aus...

kann sich aber alles wieder ändern...

Gruß


----------



## Strunz (27. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Moin
Jungs, macht Euch nicht verrückt, auch wenns schwerfällt:g
Eine ordentliche Vorhersage gibt es erst so ca. 2 Tage im Vorraus!
Wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit Wetter und Fisch und nicht so viel:v

#hStrunz


----------



## BSZocher (27. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ekofisk bringt heute morgen schlappe 1,5 Meter Tyra Ost sieht auch nicht schlechter aus...
> 
> kann sich aber alles wieder ändern...
> 
> Gruß



...und nu sind es wieder 5,9m :c


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Guten Morgen Ihr SteinbeißerJäger, also wer noch Bleie benötigt, bis heute Abend 20:00 Uhr letzter Termin, damit ich die E-Mail noch schreiben kann, damit ich die Bleie noch bis Freitag habe !!
Den ich denke mal am Samstag ist Feiertag und da wird es bestimmt auch keine Pakete mehr geben !!!

@ Claus deine Bleie sind auch bestellt, hoffe das die Fahrt was wird, und nicht wegen zu Hoher Schaumwellen mal wieder ins Wasser fällt !!!


----------



## zanderman111 (27. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Menners,
viel Spass und dicke Fische. Jetzt sieht es beim windfinder richtig gut aus. Das wird was im Moment. Viel Spass

Gruß Kay


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin, Windfinder bringt heute bis 3,5 Meter


----------



## BSZocher (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Heute Abend geht es dann wieder runter, morgen wieder rauf...und bei unserem "Glück" bleibt es dann oben #q |splat:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

...ich echt zum Kotzen...
...da geht ja von Samstagabend bis Mittwoch mit den hohen Wellen...es dehnt sich immer weiter aus...und auf DWD zeigt sich westlich von England die ******* die da kommen soll...
..Notfalls schieben wir kurzfristig ne Tour auf der alten Bodil rein, die hat mehr freie Plätze...


----------



## gaar nix (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Männer,
könnt ihr mir bitte euere Quelle für die Wettervorhersage geben? Wir fahren am Freitag nach Hanstholm und wollen von Samstag bis Mittwoch Tagesausritte mit der Bonito aufs Riff machen. Laut Windfinder com. beträgt die Wellenhöhe in diesem Zeitraum max. 1,5 m. 

Grüsse gaar nix


----------



## sei (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

@stefan wittenborg:
Jetzt zur Steinbeisser-Tour und dann schon bald nach Norge?
Kriegst auch den Hals nicht voll?!:m:m:m
Werde mich die Tage mal bei Dir melden! Wünsche euch ein dickes Petri!#h


----------



## BSZocher (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



gaar nix schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> könnt ihr mir bitte euere Quelle für die Wettervorhersage geben?....



Wir machen uns das Wetter immer selber.
Wenn wir Sturm haben wollen, buchen wir ne Tour..... #q


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wir machen uns das Wetter immer selber.
> Wenn wir Sturm haben wollen, buchen wir ne Tour..... #q


 

Der Dienstag sieht doch mittlerweile wieder gut aus, ich weiss garnicht wo das Problem ist....den Montag kriegen wir auch noch passend hin....


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Der Dienstag sieht doch mittlerweile wieder gut aus, ich weiss garnicht wo das Problem ist....den Montag kriegen wir auch noch passend hin....


 
passt immer besser....

Sollen wir uns noch Buffet-technisch abstimmen? bringt ja nix, wenn morgen 10 x Butter auf dem Tisch liegt.....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (29. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Tja, fände ich wirklich Schade, wenn die Tour nicht statt finden würde !!! 
Habe mich so drauf gefreut, und die Bleie sind auch heute alle angekommen !!

Also ich kann anbieten, habe direkt eine Bäckerei vor der Tür, die auch Sonntags geöffnet hat, ich könnte ordentlich Frische Brötchen oder frische Bugettes mit bringen, Laugen Crossaint ( hoffe habe es richtig geschrieben ) oder sonstiges !!!

Wenn ich jemanden frische Brötchen ect. mit bringen soll, bitte kurz Posten wie viele, und ich werde die auch mitbringen !!!!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## BSZocher (29. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Leute!

Getränke wie Cola Limo Wasser wieder vom Schiff????

Bin ab Samstag schon in DK unterwegs und könnte die Brot/Toast Versorgung übernehmen. Soll ich dort nach Kuchen schauen?

Belag jeder für sich?

DK-Remoulade, DK-Marmelade bring ich mit ob ihr wollt oder nicht. Ebenso Kaffee + Milch + Zucker....für alle natürlich 

Denkt bitte jeder für sich an einen Kaffeebecher und auch an Besteck + Teller/Brettchen. #h

Da ich schon Samstag wech bin noch Mal die Frage bezüglich der Bezahlung:
Euro oder Kronen und wenn wie viel jeweils? Danke.

Es wird vom Wetter her ja ..... NEIN ich sag jetzt nix..... |rolleyes


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin Fischers bin auch wieder aus Frankreich /Brest zurück.

Habe grad bei Windfinder reingeschaut und es sieht janz jut aus.

@ BSZOCHER damit bin ich einverstanden, Lecker Dän. Marmelade und dann noch mit Euch Fischen, goil.

Belag bringt jeder selber mit, finde das ist Ok.

Stefan: wieviel Kohle für die Fahrt (Kosten) sollen wir denn mitbringen???

Freu mich schon Euch alle wieder zu sehen.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## BSZocher (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> .... Lecker Dän. Marmelade .....



Irgendwelche Wünsche hinsichtlich der Geschmacksrichtung?

....und warum hüpft Windfinder wieder rauf und runter |gr:


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Wünsche hinsichtlich der Geschmacksrichtung?


 
Bitte einmal die dänische rosa Nitrat-Salami mitbringen 

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Nitrat Salami und Erdbeer Marmelade, süper.#6


----------



## BSZocher (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Bitte einmal die dänische rosa Nitrat-Salami mitbringen
> 
> Gruß



Wird erledigt #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Also da wir ja nur zu 9 Mann fahren 3300 Euro durch 9!

366 Euro!

Hoffe auch das das mit dem Wetter was wird, der Montag ist mit seinen 2,5 m Welle aber schon grenzwertig zum Angeln!

Wir werden sehen!

Getränke kann man auf dem Schiff kaufen, bringe mir aber 5 Liter selber mit...non-alcoholic versteht sich!

gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Stefan dann heisst es nur noch Hoffen, oder Beten.

Das Riff Gedicht:

Bitte bitte liebe Welle verschwinde auf die schnelle,
lass uns Angler zu dem Fische, nimm den Wind die Frische,
und der Wellen stärke gleich mit dazu,
dann haben wir Angler auf dem Riff unsere Ruh.

Heult der Wind und braust die Brandung auf dem Riff
siehst du uns auch nicht auf dem Schiff.

Also hab ein einsehen mit uns.


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Stefan dann heisst es nur noch Hoffen, oder Beten.
> 
> Das Riff Gedicht:
> 
> ...


 
Geht dem Wind die Puste aus,
fahren wir mit Spass hinaus.

Lassen unsere Pilker runter,
wird auch noch der Letzte munter,

Wenn aber die Wellen Ihre Kronen rotzen,
sehe ich jetzt schon die Leute Kotzen,

ich hau mir dann ne Flasche rein,
weil der Geruch ist garnicht fein.

Die Brocken über die Reeling fliegen,
ich seh die stärksten Männer liegen.

so ist das da, recht wunderbar.

ich hör jetzt auf 
und hole mein Gerödel rauf....


----------



## gerihecht (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

ich hau mir dann ne Flasche rein,
weil der Geruch ist garnicht fein.

Hallo Jungs
Wollen wir für den Kapitän auch eine Flasche springen lassen.
Würde sich als Zielwasser für die Wracks anbieten.
        Hoffentlich bis Sonntag Gerd.:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Aber erst den Fisch dann die Pulle :q...

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

..richtig sonst eiert er noch an den Wracks vorbei...

Im Moment ist wieder grenzwertig |uhoh:


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ..richtig sonst eiert er noch an den Wracks vorbei...
> 
> Im Moment ist wieder grenzwertig |uhoh:


 
scheiss was auf grenzwertig, ich will raus,.., und viel höher das das einemal wo Schwedenfahrer geduscht wurde , wird es auch nicht.....

Ich muss raus,.., wenn ich noch eine Monat warten muss, würde ich die Tour sogar als Reha von der Krankenkasse bekommen....

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> scheiss was auf grenzwertig, ich will raus,.., und viel höher das das einemal wo Schwedenfahrer geduscht wurde , wird es auch nicht.....
> 
> Ich muss raus,.., wenn ich noch eine Monat warten muss, würde ich die Tour sogar als Reha von der Krankenkasse bekommen....
> 
> Gruß



jo,  ich glaub dem kann ich mich anschließen, auf gehts.#6


----------



## BSZocher (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
So ich bin dann mal wech |wavey:
(Bin eh in DK für ne Woche #6 )
Wir sehen uns dann am Schiff denn ich geh jetzt einfach davon aus, dass wir fahren :vik: 
Morgen werde ich hier reinschauen wenn also noch Wichtiges anliegt....der ein oder andere hat auch meine Handy-Nr

Ich freu mich riesig !!!

Bis dann und allen eine gute und sichere Anreise #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Jungs wann kommt denn die letzte und endgültige Aussage zum Start?

Sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus 1,4 - 2 mtr. Wellen.#a
Ich will dicke Fische fangen


----------



## noworkteam (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs wann kommt denn die letzte und endgültige Aussage zum Start?
> 
> Sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus 1,4 - 2 mtr. Wellen.#a
> Ich will dicke Fische fangen


 
Ich sehe zur Zeit bei DWD für Montag 2 Meter und für Dienstag geschmeidige 3 Meter....

Aber das ändert sich ja schnell....und das stetig...

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

nabend, bissle kribbelig is es noch....
Stefan wollte gleich mal anrufen,.., wenn wir heute keine Absage kriegen, sehe ich persönlich das schon mal positiv...


Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (1. Mai 2010)

*Cancelt:Bodil Steinbeissertour*

Nabend zusammen,

mir abliegt die schwere Aufgabe Euch mitzuteilen das die Tour leider *ausfällt*.

Der Kapitän hat eine Ausfahrt unter Begründung der unbeständigen und ruppigen Wetter- und Wellenlage abgesagt.

Grausam is aber so.....hatte gerne bessere Nachrichten überbracht...ist aber diesmal nicht möglich...

Amen...

Nach der "ausgefallenen" Tour, ist vor der Tour...


Wir sehen uns nächsten Monat ja teilweise beim Congerfischen in GB #h.....

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Na das ist doch mal richtig Sche......... und ich bin gerade noch mit dem Flieger aus Bologna zurück gekommen !!!

Hatte die letzten 36 Std. kommplette A - Karte gezogen :

In Kurzen Worten !!!!!!!

Freitag 19:00 Uhr unterwegs in Richtung Rom, geladen ca 60 Kartons Korallen und Fische, auch die Italiener benötigen das !!!
1 Stop Stuttgart, alles Bestens die ersten Kartons Korallen raus !!
2 Stop Verona Nord, die nächsten 25 Kartons Korallen raus, wieder alles Bestens !!!
40 km vor dem dritten Stop ein riesen Schlag ( dachte der Reifen ist geplatzt )
Dem war aber nicht so, rechts ran, Motothaube auf, Taschenlampe an, nix gesehen !!
Der erste Sheriff kommt schon und ich natürlich kein Italienisch, aber er wollte wissen was sei, ich sagte es ihm und er fuhr weiter !!!
Also noch mal Taschenlampe an, mein Kollege startet das Auto, und mir kommt ein qualmender stinkender Abgasgeruch ( Luftdruck ) entgegen.

Also ich noch mal mit der Lampe geleuchtet, aber ich habe da auch keine große Ahnung, aber ich bemerkte, das an der Glühkerze bzw vor der Glühkerze ein Stab ca 20 cm nach oben schaute, da war mir klar, da kam der Luftdruck aus dem Verbrennungsraum, aber keine Ahnung was da war !!

Zwischenzeitlich kam der nexte Sherrif, der wollte gleich mein Bestes, Abschlepphaken dran, und der zog mich dann auf den nächsten Rastplatz !!!
Ich rif mittlerweile meinen 3 tne Kunden an, der wartete schon 40 Km vor mir an der nächsten Raststätte, der ja auch seine Korallen wollte !!

Also orderte ich ihn zu mir, und er mußte die 40 km zurück zu mir fahren.
Mittlerweile kam der Abschleppwagen, da mein Italieneisch nicht so gut ist, aber ich zeigte im das, was ich entdeckt hatte, er startete kurz das Auto, machte es gleich wieder aus und sagte mir, Oh Gott you have a Big Problem, was das auch heißen mag, es hörte sich nicht gut an !

Also mittlerweile war auch der 3te Kunde da, wir Luden seine Kisten Korallen, und die restlichen 15 Kisten Korallen in seinen Vito den er mitgebracht hatte !!!

Und ich dachte so ein F u c...... ich muß doch morgen mit zum Steinbeißerangeln, habe mich so drauf gefreut Euch alle wieder zu sehen, und mit Euch die Steinbeißer zu ärgern, Zwischenzeitlich redeten der Abschleppwagenfahrer und mein Kunde mein Fahrzeug rollt heute nicht mehr, und es wird zur Renault nach Bolgna geschleppt, wo es erst am Montag evtl begutachtet wird ( zum Glück habe ich noch Garantie !!:vik: )

Also wir dann zu 3 zum dem vorletzten Kunden gefahren, während der Fahrt, mit ihm verhandelt, ob er mir den Vito leihen kann, damit ich den Kunden in Rom zufrieden stellen kann, da dieser ja auch seine Korallen & Fische haben möchte !!!
Und ich nicht gerade wollte das diese Lebewesen eingehen,
weil er seine Kisten nicht bekommt.

Mittlerweile war es 12:00 Mittags bis ich heute in Rom war, und ich endlich die Boxen abliefern konnte.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mit Service / Renault ein paarmal telefoniert, zwecks Mietwagen, den ich wollte ja mit Euch zum Steinbeißer ärgern fahren, aber die Zeit lief gegen mich !!!

Mittlerweile rief ich schon den Claus an und fragte nach dem Stand der Dinge, da ich kein Internet im Auto hatte, und ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand war was die Tour betrifft !!!!
Claus meinte die Tour findet im Moment noch statt, aber ich teilte ihm mein Problem schon mit, das ich evtl. nicht mit ihm hoch kommen könnte, aber ich mein Bestes geben würde !!!

Also ich rief wieder Renault / Garantie an, und die teilten mir mit ich könne ein Auto bekommen, aber ich könnte auch nen Flieger bekommen, und ich sagte Supie ok, und wann geht der nach Frankfurt !!!

18:00 Uhr am Terminal Bologna sein, 18:25 Uhr einchecken und Abflug 19:00 Uhr.
Ich schaute auf die Uhr, mein Gott auf der Hinfahrt hatte ich schon gesehen gegenüberliegende Autobahn ( Also die zur Heimfahrt ) 60 Km Stau, kein Unfall, nein keine Ahnung, die hatten auch einen Feiertag, und die wollten alle nur diese 1ne Abfahrt nehmen, ich dachte großes Fußbalspiel, aber dann habe ich gesagt bekommen da soll ein Motorrad Rennen oder so sein.

Hmmmm 400 Km bis Bologna und 60 Km Stau auf der Rückfahrt, Flieger hebt 19:00 Uhr ab, und ich denke ICH WILL DOCH MIT :c#q:c#q
was mache ich jetzt nur, also ich sagte dann meinem Navi, zurück nach Bologna und Autobahnen vermeiden, und dann gab ich dem Vito die Sporen !!!

Nach ca 100 Km sagte ich meinem Navi wieder Autobahen erlauben, nach ca 15 Km war ich wieder auf der Autobahn, und dann habe ich alles aus dem Vito raus geholt was ging, Tachonadel 160 .. 170 Feierabend, und das bis Bologna, alles war mir scheiß egal, Polizei hatte ich keine mehr am tage gesehen vielleicht hatten die ja auch einen Feiertag,

Die Kolbenringe klapperten, der Diesel qualmte, aber der Vito verließ mich nicht obwohl er schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckkel hatte, ich rief den Besitzer an, der mir den Wagen geliehen hatte, immer noch den Gedanken im Kopf -- ICH WILL DOCH MIT !!!!!

Ich teilte Ihm mit ich muß bis 18:00 Uhr am Airport sein, er soll da sein um sein Auto entgegen zu nehmen, 17:55 War ich in ZolaPredosa bei Ihm, noch 12 km zum Flughafen Bologna, er gab Gas und fur mich zum Airport, 18:10 Uhr am Airport angekommen, jetzt noch den Lufthansa Schalter gesucht, und die Beine in die Hand genommen, Schalter gefunden, Tickets bekommen waren ja schon von der Renault für mich reserviert worden, ich alles Super, mann Leutz ich komme mit zum Steinbeißer ärgern, und weiter zum Check In !!! Ich hatte ja keine Koffer und nur Handgepäck, und jetzt kommt es, 1 Tüte mit Kleinkram T-Shirt / Bürste / Papiere / ect, und eine kleine Tasche mit Elektro Multi die ich mir mal geleistet habe, die hatte ich in meinem Transporter dabei, und die wollte ich doch mit bringen, zum Steinbeißer ärgern, falls mein Arm bzw meine Schulter nicht die ganze Zeit mit machen sollte und es evtl schmerzén würde !!!

Also durch, durch die Kontrolle, ab durchs Röntgenband, und dann sah ich den Kontroleur kommen, sind das Ihre Sachen, und ich ja, und dann sagte ich mir oh nein was den nu schon wieder, bitte mal öffnen !!!

Ich kein Italienisch, er kein Deutsch und Englisch :c, und jetzt kommt es aber dicke, ich habe da nen Akku drinne, ich könnte ja ein Bombenleger sein, und was ich doch mit der Batterie will #q#qalso die ganze Storrie wieder von vorne, ich erklärte Ihm ich hatte eine Panne in Italien, mein Auto kaputt :c:cich möchte doch nur zum Steinbeißer ärgen mit meinen Jungs nach Dänemark #q#q 18:40 Uhr, aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh ich sehe schon den Flieger ohne mich starten, immer noch im Kopf - ICH WILL DOCH MIT !!!!! :c:c
Er darauf meinte dann muß ich mit meinem Vorgesetzten sprechen, und ich schlug ihm vor, er solle die Tasche dem Kapitän oder der Stewardes geben, die solllen die Tasche irgendwohin legen Treso / Schrank / Frachtraum ect. wo ich nicht rann komme, und die sollen mir die Tasche wieder beim aussteigen geben, und 5 Min später alles geritzt Vogesetzter fragt mich nur Gel oder Blei Akku, und ich sage Gel, und ich darf an Bord und ich schaue auf die Uhr 18:50 Uhr und ich Jubel innerlich Steinbeißer ich komme Euch zu ärgern !!!!!!!!
Und jetzt !!!!!!!!!!!
NEIN NEIN NEIN !!!! 
was lese ich jetzt hier #q#q :c:cjetzt nehme ich erst mal ein Bad


Es hätte doch noch so schön werden können der tanz in den Mai !!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q#q


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Jo komme auch grad vom Grillen nach Hause und lese jetzt diese 
Zeilen........puh heulen könnt ich......aber wir können es ja nicht ändern.|gr:

Also bis zur nächsten Tour......hoffentlich bald.

Jungs bleibt alle Gesund bis dahin. 
Grüssle CD


----------



## gerihecht (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Männers
Ist echt schade das die Fahrt vom Wind verweht wurde#d haben uns ja alle so darauf gefreut einmal Steinbeisser zu jagen.
Naja kann man nichts machen.
Wir waren mit Christian in Bojendorf Hornhecht angeln .Um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen und Köderfische für die nächste Tour zu besorgen.
                 Gruß Gerd.|wavey:


----------



## Livio (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Männers
> Ist echt schade das die Fahrt vom Wind verweht wurde#d haben uns ja alle so darauf gefreut einmal Steinbeisser zu jagen.
> Naja kann man nichts machen.
> Wir waren mit Christian in Bojendorf Hornhecht angeln .Um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen und Köderfische für die nächste Tour zu besorgen.
> Gruß Gerd.|wavey:


 
Moin Ihr Zwei,

erstmal Petri zu den schönen Hornhechten. Darf ich mal fragen welche Rute Ihr benutzt? Schaut so ähnlich wie meine Quantum aus...

Überlege noch was ich mit den freien Tage mache ...


----------



## gerihecht (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Hallo Thomas
Die Ruten sind von Dega 3,10m W.G.18-50g; und Dega 3,10 W.G.20-55g.
 Hohrnhechte sin zur Zeit voll da kann ich dir nur empfehlen macht wirklich Spass.               
                           Wünsche dir noch eine schöne Zeit.
                                            Gruß.Gerd.#h


----------



## Livio (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Die Ruten sind von Dega 3,10m W.G.18-50g; und Dega 3,10 W.G.20-55g.
> Hohrnhechte sin zur Zeit voll da kann ich dir nur empfehlen macht wirklich Spass.
> Wünsche dir noch eine schöne Zeit.
> Gruß.Gerd.#h


 
Danke für die Info Gerd, werde mich jetzt mal noch um ein paar Heringe kümmern und hoffe das die Hornhechte an Pfingsten auf Fehmarn noch anzutreffen sind.
Ansonsten sehen wir uns auf dem Kanal :vik:


----------



## BSZocher (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Moin!
Ich melde mich aus DK. Der wind ist echt heftig hier oben. Die nordsee rauscht mit ordentlich Welle an den Strand.
Hab mir heute unser Schiff mal angesehen. Tolles Ding...
Platz hat es ordentlich.
Gute Sitzmøglichkeiten, Platz satt zum Filetieren, Angelplætze gut und das Beste ist, dass der Kahn an Backbord komplett geschlossen ist. Kein Wind im Nacken #6
So ich geh jetzt ein paar Heringe ærgern und morgen eine Tagestour auf das Gelbe Riff. Schaun wir mal.
Bis die Tage #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: M/S Bodil Steinbeissertour am 03.05. + 04.05.2010*

Mensch Gerd und Chrischan tolle Fisch, Hornhecht angeln macht echt laune.

Ihr beiden seht ja wie die Profis aus, echt goil.#6

Bin über Pfingsten auch auf Fehmarn, natürlich mit meinem Böötchen.

Hoffe wir sehen uns alle bald wieder.:vik::vik:

Grüssle CD


----------

